# IUI in Dubai - Please help!



## ZII (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone...

Me and my husband have been TTC for a while now. Been reading through all most of the posts on the forum and thought it will be good to join you all and start sharing my experiences. Would love to hear from you all as well. 

From what we have read, seem to us that there are many in our own situation or have overcome similar situations. I would like to share my experience of trying the past one year or so.

Briefly describing my cycles/trials/treatments below
June 2012 - Started TTC on our own. As preliminary steps, started taking folic acid supplements.

Oct 2012 - 
•	Consulted Gynaec first times around 12th day of my cycle. Did Glucose Test . The results normal. Prescribed Duphasthon to be taken for 5 days. 
•	My DH also did a Semen Analysis Test. The results were normal except for the Liquifaction time which was slightly more than expected. It was 2 Hrs as oppsed to 20-30 minutes which is normal. the doctor said that was not an issue as far as conceiving is concerned and that no medication is as such required for it.

Nov 2012 – Jan 2012
Took Clofert/chlomid from day 2 to 6.

Feb 2013 – 
•	Decided to check with a doctor in Dubai. 
•	Did Insuling Resistance Test and blood test.
•	Insulin was very high and that could probably be the reason for me not conceiving as most people with thiss problem have chances of forming cyst.
•	Glucophage to be taken everyday. Started off with one tablet a day and increased to 2 gradually (The first few days were really bad as I felt nauseous and dizzy...guess the glucophage was kicking in  )

Mar 2013 – 
•	Prescribed Femara from day 2 to 6 . Also prescribed Duphasthon / Jusprin and Cyclogest to be taken from day 19 to day 27.
•	Did LSH/FSH Test. The results were normal.
•	Gave Injection for egg rupture on day 8, day 11.
•	Checked for egg rupture on day 16 but no clear rupture seen. Adviced to take the tablets as prescribed.
Apr-13
•	COntinued Glucophage but 3 tablets a day.
•	Visited her again on day 12. Confirmed good egg and to try naturally.
Tried with my belly down (it was kinda difficult lying down for 2 hrs that way after the whole thing :S )
May-13
•	did HSG on day 8. Initially the doctor said here seem to be a block on the right tube.
•	But when the reports came, it was normal. Doctor said that there is no blockage as such but it isn't completely clear either. but she mentioned that there is no issue because of that.
•	Doctor said if naturally trying doesn't work, then we can think of IUI and in worst case IVF.

Jun-13
TTC on our own without any consultation. Only taking Glucophage and Folic Acid.
(Hope I would never have to do HSG again...It was so painful that I was almost at the verge of screaming  and people say its nothing compared to the actual delivery pain...But I'm up for that challenge as we are really looking forward to having a little one of our own...  )

Oh and yea..doctor said my uterus was towards the back. So I was lying on my belly while we were trying..most of the time...it was difficult doing it that way actually.... 


I know its too long but just to give you an idea of my cycles.
I am really looking for some help with regards to understanding more about IUI, IVF. Doctor mentioned that IUI is the next option if naturally it doesn’t work out for us.

A few questions I had in mind
•	Has anyone done IUI? 
•	What are the chances that you can get pregnant? And upto how many times on an average do you have to continue with the process in acse you don’t get pregnant in the first attempt?
•	How much will it cost?
•	Anyone in Dubai who has done it?, If yes, from where?

Looking forward to hearing from youu...

Zii..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

TMI 

Can't believe I'm suggesting this but I think you should try the other site for women who are expats in Dubai (Google in case you don't know which). You'll probably get more responses there.

Good luck


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> TMI
> 
> Can't believe I'm suggesting this but I think you should try the other site for women who are expats in Dubai (Google in case you don't know which). You'll probably get more responses there.
> 
> Good luck


Yes, damn my curiosity and my ignorance on what IUI meant making me click this thread!

To the OP, good luck!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You definitely would have a better response on the other site for women.

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## ZII (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies..

I will try other sites as well...My husband suggested writing here as he is an active member here for other discussions..He mentioned this forum being very informative and good..


----------

